# Just won a board from Sierra and need help



## slickysticky (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey guys, I just won a board from Sierrasnowboards and I need help deciding which one to pick. Basically I have my choice of 2009 forum boards and am in the market for a decent powder board. From what I've been looking at I've narrowed it down to the Seeker or Symbol, just not sure which one to go with. Anybody ridden either of these boards or got any input?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The Roost is Forum's powder board.
The Seeker is a stiff and aggressive freestyle board.


----------



## slickysticky (Feb 13, 2009)

can't believe i overlooked that board haha. I'll have to see if Levi will hook me up with that one instead. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

lucky butt, i was on when you won. I get on there every day and i guess i just suck at raffles.


----------



## slickysticky (Feb 13, 2009)

haha yeah i've been on almost every day for about a month and a half and never even saw my name til today:laugh:


----------

